# 흥미롭다/재미있다



## Ladymeri

Hello!
Can somebody tell me what is the difference between 흥미롭다 and 재미있다?
Thank you


----------



## y_k

I would say something is 흥미롭다 when I'm intrigued by, or interested in something.
  그 예술가의 색다른 도전은 흥미롭다.
  친구가 흥미로운 이야기를 해 주었다.

재미있다 is used when something or someone is funny.
  그 영화는 재밌어.


----------



## Minju

To simply put 흥미롭다 is 'interesting' and 재미있다 is 'fun' (though we often use both 재미있다 and 웃기다 to describe something funny, technically 웃기다 is a word implying 'funny' or 'hilarious')


----------

